# Eisbaer Aurora 420mm vor Lüfter des Netzteils schnallen?



## Xains (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Community,
Könnte ich ne 420er Eisbaer Aurora vor meinem Netzteil anbringen oder saugt dieses dann zu viel warme Luft? Wie warm wird der Luftstrom welcher durch die Kühlrippen geht? Anbei nen kleines Foto zur Visualisierung. Von der Höhe und Breite würde es genau passen, natürlich muss ich die Bohrungen selbst machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (9. Oktober 2020)

Das kann dir niemand beantworten, weil du dich über deine komplette Hardware ausschweigst und unsere Kristallkugeln gerade alle zum Polieren außer Haus sind. So oder so wird dir niemand Zahlen dafür nennen können. Ob es sinnvoll ist, dein Netzteil mit von der CPU und der GPU vorgeheizter Luft zu "kühlen", musst du dir selbst beantworten.

Besonders brilliant finde ich die Idee, Löcher in das Gehäuse des Netzteils zu bohren, das dich vor den spannungsführenden Teilen im Netzteil schützen soll und dann da auch noch Schrauben reinzudrehen. Steckst du auch den Finger in das laufende Netzteil ohne Gehäuse, um auszuprobieren, ab wann du einen elektrischen Schlag bekommst?

Auch könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Metallspähne, die nach dem Bohren im Netzteil herumfliegen, _ein ganz kleines bisschen_ kontraproduktiv für die Lebensdauer sein könnten. Also, gemeint ist die Lebensdauer deines Netzteils, deines PC´s und von dir.

Warum muss man eigentlich so viele Leute vor sich selbst schützen?


----------



## Xains (9. Oktober 2020)

Finde deinen Sarkasmus und dein Phantasiegebilde  "Löcher in das Gehäuse des Netzteils" oder "Metallspähne" fragwürdig . Hoffe jedoch, dass du angestauten Stress abbauen konntest


----------



## Bandicoot (9. Oktober 2020)

Ganz ehrlich hast du dir das mal selber richtig durchdacht, ist doch eine dumme Idee oder nicht. 
So ein Frecks baut man nicht auch wenn es geht. 
Nicht böse gemeint aber lass das besser!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (9. Oktober 2020)

Xains schrieb:


> Finde deinen Sarkasmus und dein Phantasiegebilde  "Löcher in das Gehäuse des Netzteils" oder "Metallspähne" fragwürdig . Hoffe jedoch, dass du angestauten Stress abbauen konntest


Bis ich dein Posting sah, ging es mir stressmäßig eigentlich ganz gut. Aber nach dem Lesen hatte ich einen gegrillten Gamer vor meinem geistigen Auge und das hat mein Verantwortungsgefühl getriggert. Hast du das hier geschrieben oder nicht?


> Von der Höhe und Breite würde es genau passen, natürlich muss ich die Bohrungen selbst machen.


Wie wäre das anders zu verstehen, als dass du die Absicht hast, Bohrungen in das Netzteil zu machen?

Ansonsten verweise ich auf meine Argumente mit der vorgewärmten Luft und Bandicoots Antwort.


----------



## Ruvinio (9. Oktober 2020)

Es dürfte zielführender und unproblematischer sein, zu einem dafür passenden Gehäuse zu wechseln.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Oktober 2020)

Im allgemeinem musst du selbst alles messen, da du die Hardware vor dir stehen hast.
Denke daran das die Radiatoren größer als die Lüfter sind, nicht dazu du jetzt nur mit 3x 140mm gerechnet hast.

Dein Vorhaben ist auch schwer zu übersehen, da das ganze als Ganzes zu sehen sein muss und nicht nur aus einem großem Bild was nur den oberen Teil zeigt.
Wäre auch gut zu wissen um was für ein Gehäuse es sich handelt.

Im allgemeinem muss das Wasser im Radiator herunter gekühlt werden und dieses ist davon abhängig wie gut die Wärme an die Luft abgeführt werden kann. Wenn jetzt das Netzteil sich hinter dem Radiator befindet wird der Luftstrom gestört und was für eine warme Luft ins Netzteil gezogen wird wird dir auch keiner Sagen. Mit Löcher bohren denke ich das du nur das Gehäuse dazu meinst und nicht tatsächlich Löcher ins Netzteil bohren möchtest. Zum bohren müsste aber alles aus dem Gehäuse ausgebaut werden, denn Späne vertragen sich nicht mit Elektronik.


----------



## Xains (11. Oktober 2020)

Danke für euer Feedback, habe den 360mm Radiator genommen


----------

